# Torch 750 Lumens For Â£36.67 From Tesco



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi

Tesco Direct have a 750 lumen torch with 1/3 off reduced from Â£70 to Â£46.67.

Code TDX-RTHK gives you Â£10 off if you spend Â£50 at Tesco Direct. So if you

order something for Â£3.33+ that you would buy anyway (I bought Â£3.98 hairdryer),

choose the free store pick-up, the effective price for the torch is Â£36.67. + 100 points.

The discount code runs out on 12th Oct. Torch cat. no is 208-0131.

It's branded X-Glow (no me neither) but I see elsewhere (e.g. Amazon.com) it's about

15 cm long and compact. I think it's 2 x CR123As (may need to check this).

Looked worth a punt to me.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

GaryH said:


> Hi
> 
> Tesco Direct have a 750 lumen torch with 1/3 off reduced from Â£70 to Â£46.67.
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sounds a lot different to the description Gary, unless its decent I would get a refund ........


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Sounds a lot different to the description Gary, unless its decent I would get a refund ........


Hi Jason,

Thanks for that. In fairness the current picture is wrong. The Tesco Direct website didn't

state the size or batteries - this was me googling on the basis of the brand name on

the website picture. I'm still considering whether to take it back. It's a whopper

but still good vfm for 750 lumens.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

GaryH said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds a lot different to the description Gary, unless its decent I would get a refund ........
> ...


as you say, 750 lumens is impressive, esp when you consider the led lenser takes the same amount of cells, delivers 1000 lumens and costs over Â£200 :shocking:


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Too big for a handlebar mounting then?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

The Canon Man said:


> Too big for a handlebar mounting then?


depends on the size of the handle bar :naughty:

I'm guessing it's about the same size as a 4D maglite - suppose it depends if you've got a clamp to secure it well enough!


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

The Canon Man said:


> Too big for a handlebar mounting then?


No, far too big for a bike. Might be ok on a tank. Took mine back (now gone back up to Â£70 they said).

Cheers

Gary


----------

